# US food products?



## cxbreezy (May 16, 2012)

Hi! Does anyone know if there are any stores or websites that provide hard to get American or Canadian snacks, treats, or other items to Mexican residents or Expats? Thanks!


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

cxbreezy said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if there are any stores or websites that provide hard to get American or Canadian snacks, treats, or other items to Mexican residents or Expats? Thanks!


I believe the Super Lake food market in Ajijic has a number of US/CND products as well as other items from other countries. Not always inexpensive but it caters to those that must have foods from their countries of origina, especially the US.

Also a meat market that will provide cuts of meat that are more in keeping with US expectations. I believe that is Tony's.


There may be others but those that live in Ajijic full-time perhaps could give further advice.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Detailman said:


> I believe the Super Lake food market in Ajijic has a number of US/CND products as well as other items from other countries. Not always inexpensive but it caters to those that must have foods from their countries of origina, especially the US.
> 
> Also a meat market that will provide cuts of meat that are more in keeping with US expectations. I believe that is Tony's.
> 
> ...


Both correct answers, Alex. Shopped at Super Lake, won't go back there again - I refuse to pay $5 USD for a can of Campbell Soup. Tony's is great, though, will go there over and over again. (and if you want the best ribs I've eaten; Tony's Bar - A-1 outstanding!)


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> Both correct answers, Alex. Shopped at Super Lake, won't go back there again - I refuse to pay $5 USD for a can of Campbell Soup. Tony's is great, though, will go there over and over again. (and if you want the best ribs I've eaten; Tony's Bar - A-1 outstanding!)


That begs the question of why one would want to eat Campbell's soup in the first place, when making your own is so easy.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

Aladinos.com - tu tienda de productos importados... ahora en Internet is very good that is were i get so meney things that i cant get 

they have. and they are all over Mexico i do not know whereyou are but it might help


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> That begs the question of why one would want to eat Campbell's soup in the first place, when making your own is so easy.


I don't - I love making soup. I was just using it as an example. Finding local foods are part of acculturation, and that is that is part of expat-ism is all about, right?


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> I don't - I love making soup. I was just using it as an example. Finding local foods are part of acculturation, and that is that is part of expat-ism is all about, right?


Si.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure where the question was meant to cover. We have done reasonably well between Costco and Superama in Queretaro but do need bring in specialty goods from the US.


----------



## cxbreezy (May 16, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> Not sure where the question was meant to cover. We have done reasonably well between Costco and Superama in Queretaro but do need bring in specialty goods from the US.


Which specialty goods? That's exactly the info I'm looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

Slim Jims
Malkin jam, eh?
weird flavors of brandy, eh?
Twin Bing candy bar
Nibs black licorice
buffalo meat or buffalo jerky
LaBatts beer, eh?
Moon Pies y'all
cold water white fish fillets such as haddock or cod
real maple syrup
good cigars (try finding or buying them here in MX - they're all for export only)
black molasses
Skoal or Copenhagen snuff ( a great pacifier while flying)
grits y'all
flat egg noodles
dill pickles in any form
dill spice
specialty breads containing anything other than wheat
black or red Twizzlers licorice
brown sugar (not the crema type, but real brown sugar)
German-type sausages (the kind you can slice and eat without cooking)
wax paper for the kitchen
Cream of Chicken condensed soup in a can (a staple of many Midwestern recipes)
Knox gelatin (used to make finger jello - another Midwest treat)
French fried onion pieces in a can (another Midwestern recipe staple)
Bacon bits
brown mustard

Some of these items might be available in Sam's Club or Costco in MX, but I've never shopped there. To be honest, hadn't thought about or missed them for years (other than missing not smoking my Churchill cigar every Saturday morning).


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

GringoCArlos said:


> Slim Jims
> Malkin jam, eh?
> weird flavors of brandy, eh?
> Twin Bing candy bar
> ...


I have to laugh at some of those. Especially the canned French fried onions. I have lived in hot dish country Central since I was 2, and I have NEVER opened a can of those.

Had them for the occasional Thanksgiving dinner, but someone else always made the green beans with mushroom soup and French's fried onions. 

Heaven help us, what an awful thing to do to innocent green beans!


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

It is funny the products that you miss/crave. I pretty much bring down a suitcase of Twizzlers twice a year. I just love my Twizzlers. The kids here love it too as it is something new.


----------



## cxbreezy (May 16, 2012)

Those are all very helpful answers, thank you. What about French fries and real hot dogs from a 'chip truck'? Are there any of those around? Are the potatoes there really awful?


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Just curious, what are real hot dogs?

I was once at a grocery store and there was a set up with free samples of hot dog slices mixed with yogurt. 

No, the potatoes here are not bad. You cannot find the variety of potatoes that we may be used to, but, that's no matter, they are only potatoes and you work with what you have.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

cxbreezy said:


> Those are all very helpful answers, thank you. What about French fries and real hot dogs from a 'chip truck'? Are there any of those around? Are the potatoes there really awful?


I personally like the white potatoes sold here. Equal to or better than potatoes in other places I've been. French fries come in many forms, i.e. local restaurants, McDonald's and Burger King, etc. The end quality depends on whether the restaurant heats up their oil hot enough to cook them well, or too cool creating a soggy greasy mess. Maybe that's better for poutine though....eh?

The supermarkets sell a wide variety of hot dogs here, including some from NOB like Oscar Meyer (which by the way don't seem to sell too well, maybe because of the cost- about 40-50% higher than local brands). Other related meat products like Oscar Meyer bologna or ring bologna don't seem to sell at all in the supers - they just sit there, and eventually the super gets rid of them. I live in an area with very few gringos.

There are no "chip trucks" , or mobile restaurants (or "roach coaches" as we called them in Los Angeles) here in my area. They're all stationary carts in the streets. 

On the other hand, I can get escamoles, deep fried maguey worms, nopal, corn on the cob year-round, fantastic cheeses, tortillas fresh every day, fresh mangos and pineapples at a low price every week of the year, tacos filled with beef tongue, fresh gorditas in the mornings, etc. It's a trade off.



-


----------

